# Devil May Cry d20 (Dante, Son of Sparda added)



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Jun 7, 2007)

yet another conversion i'm workin on. again if you have any new ideas PLEASE post them!!! 

first up are the devil arms. 
This is my first thread.I'm new at this but do go easy on me! 
CRITICIZE to your heart's content...... 

Now with no further ado I present to you the........ 
DEVIL ARMS!!!!!!!! 
OF DEVIL MAY CRY 
ALASTOR 
The lightning sword. Alastor is a powerful greatsword infused with lightning.When used against evil outsiders this weapon is devastating!But that is not the extent of its power! If the wielder is of infernal blood and is able to tap into this hidden power they'll become the great executioner, Alastor. While in this form the wielder's speed is increased and they are given the ability to fly and rain down lightning upon their foes! 

Alastor is a + 3 evil outsider bane,shock,speed intelligent greatsword 
damage:2d6 +1d6 electric damage 
critical 19-20/x3 
slashing 
*treat as +5 greatsword against evil outsiders. 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
Greater powers 
fly 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers/abilities 
air hike,air raid,helm breaker, high time, lightning bolt, million stab, vortex 
Int 15 Wis 20 Cha 22 
alignment:CN 
EGO:35 


IFRIT 
The flaming gauntlets of hell. These gauntlets use hellfire to incinerate their foes.This weapon is just like Alastor....A BANE TO ALL EVIL OUTSIDERS! Once the hidden power is discovered the wielder becomes Ifrit, the fire demon. Using hand to hand techniques, Ifrit destroys his opponents with his devastsating attack power! 

Ifrit is a pair of+ 4 defending,evil outsider bane,hellfire spiked intelligent guantlets 
damage : 1d4 + 1d8 hellfire damage (ignores immunity) 
critical x 2 
bludgeoning 
*treat as + 6 spiked gauntlets against evil outsiders. 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
inferno,kick13,magma drive, meteor,rolling blaze 
Int 12 Wis 20 Cha 20 
alignment:CN 
EGO:30 


FORCE EDGE (The one used by Dante not Vergil!) 
Nothing special, just your average longsword that was once wielded by the great Sparda. But how could Sparda destroy the legions of hell with such a weak sword? Maybe this sword has a hidden power as well..... 

Force Edge is a +1 masterwork longsword 
damage: 1d8 
critical 19-20/x2 
slashing 

YAMATO 
A great katana used by Sparda.This weapon is considerably stronger than Sparda's other weapon.The blade of this weapon is extemely sharp and is able to cut foes in half without applying much strength.Its light weight enables the wielder to perform fast attacks. 

Yamato is a+5 *extreme speed,keen,mighty cleaving,vorpal great katana 
damage:2d6 
critical 15-20/x3 
slashing 
*extreme speed gives the wielder 2 extra attacks! 


MERCILESS 
Not much is known about this sword except that it has fast attacks and no hidden power! 

Merciless is a+ 3 extreme speed,keen longsword 
damage:1d8 
critical 17-20/x2 
slashing 

VENDETTA 
Not much is known about this ingonda except it has high attack power and no hidden power! 

Vendetta is a+ 5 keen, mighty cleaving *ingonda 
damage: 2d8 
critical 15-20/x2 
slashing 
*ingonda are pendulum shaped swords 


AGNI & RUDRA 
The great scimitars of fire and wind.Agni & Rudra are two demonic headless demons that guard the doorway to hell.When the hidden power is tapped the wielder's speed and attack power is increased!Foes don't stand a chance against the combined elemental powers of Agni & Rudra! 

Agni is a+3 extreme speed,evil outsider bane,flaming,keen, intelligent scimitar 
damage: 1d6 + 1d6 fire damage 
critical 16-20/x2 
slashing 
*treat as a +5 scimitar against evil outsiders. 

Rudra is a+3 extreme speed,evil outsider bane,keen, razorwind intelligent scimitar 
damage: 1d6+1d6 slashing wind damage 
critical 16-20/x2 
slashing 
*treat as a +5 scimitar against evil outsiders. 

Agni&Rudra(combined)is a +5 extreme speed, evil outsider bane, flaming, keen, razorwind intelligent double scimitar 
damaged: 2d6 + 2d6 fire & wind damage 
critical 16-20/x3/x2 
slashing 
*treat as a + double scimitar against evil outsiders. 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
aerial cross, air hike, crawler, crossed sword, jet stream, tempest, twister, whirlwind 
Int 15 Wis 20 Cha 20 
alignment:CN 
EGO:36 


BEOWULF 
The holy gauntlets. Beowulf attack power is by far the greatest. Its attack power exceeds Agni & Rudra and even Ifrit! Once the wielder taps into Beowulf's hidden power their speed is lowered but their attack power increases even more! 

Beowulf is a pair of +5 *evil outsider , defending, holy, **stunning intelligent spiked guantlets 
damage: 1d4 + 2d6 holy damage to evil creatures 
critical x2 
* treat as + 7 spiked gauntlets against evil outsiders. 
**stunning: DC 10 + Str mod + 1/3 HD or foe will be stunned for 1 round. 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
beast uppercut, the hammer, killer bee, real impact, straight, real impact, volcano, zodiac 
Int 14 Wis 20 Cha 20 
alignment:CN 
EGO:37 


CERBERUS 
The sanchaku of icy death. Cerberus is fast but weak physically. But with the frost ability, it remains a force to be reckoned with! Once hidden power is tapped the wielder becomes faster than ever before! With speed on your side who needs power? 

Cerberus is a+3 extreme speed,frost,icy burst intelligent *sanchaku 
damage:1d8 + 1d6 cold damage 
critical x 3 
bludgeoning 
*sanchaku are tri-chucks!They are nunchaku with 1 extra chuck and longer range! 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
revolver, swing, windmill, satelite, flicker, crystal, million carats, ice age 
Int 12 Wis 20 Cha 20 
alignment:CN 
EGO:33 


NEVAN 
The true "electric guitar". This unique weapon is a combination of a greataxe and a scythe!It has RANGED electric powers. The hidden power is somewhat the same as Alastor except weaker. 

Nevan is a+3 shock, shocking burst intelligent greataxe/scythe 
damage:*1d10 + 1d6 electric damage 
critical x3 
piercing or slashing 
*I took half of the greataxe max damage(1d12) 6 and half the scythe max damage(2d4) 4 and added theme together to get 1d10. 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
tune up, jam session, air play, reverb shock, bat rift, air raid, thunder bolt, vortex, volume up 
Int 13 Wis 20 Cha 22 
alignment:CN 
EGO:32 


REBELLION 
This sword a memento of Dante's father. It is well balanced combining speed and power. Once hidden power is tapped the Rebellion changes into its "awakened state". In this state the wielder's attack power is increased! 

Rebellion is a+3 evil outsider,keen,speed intelligent greatsword 
damage:2d6 
critical 17-20/x2 
slashing 
*treat as + 5 greatsword against evil outsiders. 


Awakened Rebellion is a+5 evil outsider,keen,speed intelligent greatsword 
damage:2d6 
critical 17-20 
slashing 
*treat as +7 greatsword against evil outsiders. 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
prop shredder, aerial rave, sword pierce, dance macabre, helm breaker, high time, million stab, drive, stinger, air hike 
Int 14 Wis 20 Cha 20 
alignment:CN 
EGO:38 

SPARDA 
This is the enchanted sword that Sparda used to defeat Mundus, and that Dante used to defeat Mundus a second time. It is the true form of the Force Edge. He obtained its full power by combining Force Edge with the two halves of Eva's amulet.This sword is powerful, fast and has been known to mow down infernal armies with ease!Once hidden power is tapped the wielder becomes the Legendary Dark Knight, SPARDA! While in this form attack power, speed, and defense is greatly increased! 

Sparda is a+7 defending, evil outsider dread, keen, mighty cleaving, speed, *uber intelligent **zweihander 
damage: 2d10 + 3(uber bonus) 
critical 16-20/x3 
slashing 
*uber: the weapon is stronger than other weapons of its type so add 1/2 enhancement bonus to attack! 
Telepathy,speech,120 ft darkvision,blindsense,hearing 
purpose 
slay evil outsiders 
powers 
aerial rave, dance macabre, helm breaker, high time, million stab, drive, stinger 
Int 20 Wis 25 Cha 20 
alignment:CN 
EGO: 41 

well that's it for now......just kiddin'  


I will post the stats for the following characters and i need help! 
this is what i need: 
special templates 
feat suggestions 
skill suggestions 
SQ suggestions 
class suggestions 
WHATEVER!!! 

REMEMBER THINK EPIC! 

DANTE 
VERGIL 
SPARDA 
AGNI 
RUDRA 
NEVAN 
PHANTOM 
DESPAIR EMBODIED 
GRIFFIN 
ARKHAM (BLOB FORM) 
NELO ANGELO 
around lvls 40-65........... 

about the classes: 

DANTE:fighter/ranger/gunslinger/monk 
VERGIL:samurai 
SPARDA:*infernal knight/fighter 
AGNI:fighter/dervish 
RUDRA:fighter/dervish 
NEVAN:???? 
PHANTOM:none 
DESPAIR EMBODIED:none 
GRIFFIN:none 
ARKHAM (BLOB FORM):none 
NELO ANGELO:dark knight/monk


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Jun 7, 2007)

*dmc monsters*

i will also make conversions for dmc monsters and i will create new one as well.PLEASE SHARE YOUR IDEAS FOR NEW DMC MONSTERS.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Jul 25, 2007)

Newly added. 7/24/07

*The Fallen (large outsider, neutral, evil)*
*HD:* 19d8 + 133 (285)
*Initiative:* +13
*Speed:* fly speed 90 ft(perfect)
*AC: * 22 (-1 size + 9 dex + 4natural) touch 18 flat-footed 13
*BAB/ Grapple: * +19/+26
*Attack: * +5 _brilliant energy, keen, returning, seeking, speed,_ great sword +30 melee (2d10+10/17-20/x3)
*Full attack:* +5 _brilliant energy, keen, returning, seeking, speed,_ great sword +30/+25/+20/+15/+10 melee (2d10+10/17-20/x3)
*Space/reach:* 10ft/10ft 
*Special attacks:* piercing sword, blink
*Special qualities:* DR 25/+4, fire, acid, cold resistance 20, darkvision 60ft, regeneration15, diamond wings
*Saves:* fort+22, ref+27, will+20
*Abilities:* str27  dex28  con24 int14  wis16 cha15
*Skills:*  bluff+19, concentration+22,  escape artist+18, heal+23,  hide+24, intimidate+17, search+20, spot+24, 
*Feats:* combat expertise, improved feint, combat reflexes, improved initiative, martial weapon proficiency(greatsword), power attack, weapon focus(greatsword), weapon specialization(greatsword)
*Environment:* Netherworld
*Organization:* solitary or group( 3-5 fallen)
*CR:* 15
*Treasure:* + 5 keen, speed greatsword
*Alignment:* neutral evil
*Advancement:* 20 – 45(large)
*Level adjustment:* –

_You approach the Gateway to Hell when suddenly, white, radiant feathers fall from the sky. You look up to see a bright light. The light fades and you see an angelic being with six wings wrapped around its body. It floats closer to you and unfurls its wings, revealing something truly horrific. In the middle of its torso is a hideous demonic face with great fangs. The creature’s eye shine white light, but bleed eternally. It then proceeds to extend out its right arm. Just then, a glowing blue blade forms in its hands. It points the sword at you, ready to battle. This is the unholy Fallen._

The Fallen are a race of fallen angels. They fell from grace eons ago. Now they work for Infernal Lords of the Realms Below. Their purpose is to protect the Gates, which lead into the Realms Below. They do this without question. The Fallen, however, have their own agenda, which remains a mystery to all.

They are 10ft tall and weigh 500 pounds. In their right hands, they carry their prized greatswords, which where once used to slay evil.

*combat:* Fallen love to fly around the battlefield, never setting foot on the ground. They’ll charge in with their swords to attack. Afterwards, they’ll teleport to a safe location. They use this tactic a lot. However, if their foes are hot on their trails, they’ll stop running and get defensive. They’ll use their wings to protect them from harm, while occasionally lashing out at their foes with a power attack. On the other hand, foes who are elusive or out of range, will meet quick death as the Fallen launch their swords at them, stunning them long enough for the Fallen to get close and finish the job.

* Blink (su):* A Fallen can blink as the spell( CL 23rd), and can evoke or end the effect as a free action.

*Diamond wings (ex):*If a Fallen feels it’s in danger, it will wrap itself up with its wings creating an impenetrable shield. The wings can be broken for a short time, after they receive a certain amount of damage. The wings have 200 hp and a hardness of  25. For every 3 HD they possess their wings grow tougher, gaining 10 hp and a +1 bonus to hardness. The maximum is 300hp and 35 hardness. Once the wings have been broken, the Fallen is stunned for one round (no save). Also they can’t grow their wings back until 2d8 rounds have passed. After their wings grow back, they have to wait another 1d4 rounds before using this ability again. 
*note- while employing this ability, the Fallen take no damage, except when they make an attack. This attack is always a power attack.

*Piercing sword (ex):*  A fallen may throw its sword at a foe stunning them. Reflex save DC (10 + ½ HD + dex bonus) negates. It deals damage equal to its highest attack damage + HD. If you are hit, you are stunned for 1d6 rounds.

*Possessions:* all Fallen carry a +5 _brilliant energy, keen, returning, seeking, speed,_ great sword. if they die, their sword is sometimes left alone but it loses power, becoming a +5_ keen, returning, seeking, speed, _great sword


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Jul 31, 2007)

added 7/31/07

*Hell Vanguard (large outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 27d8 + 189 (405)
*Initiative:* +8
*Speed:* 30ft
*AC: * 40(10 – 1 size + 8 dex + 13 natural + 10 concealment)
*BAB/ Grapple: * +27/+45
*Attack: * + 5 _keen, unholy_, great scythe + 48 melee (2d8 +32 + 2d6 unholy damage/17-20/x4)
*Full attack:* + 5 _keen, unholy_, great scythe + 48/+43/+38/+33 melee (2d8 +32 + 2d6 unholy damage/17-20/x4)
*Space/reach:* 10ft/10ft
*Special attacks:* temporal strike 
*Special qualities:* darkvision60ft., DR 30/ good and magic, regeneration 15, acid, cold, and fire resistance 20, shroud, SR31
*Saves:* fort+30, ref+25, will+33
*Abilities:* str38  dex26  con25 int12  wis15 cha16
*Skills:*  bluff+ 23, concentration+ 20,  escape artist+ 27, gather information+18,  hide 25+, intimidate+ 28, listen+ 22, move silently+ 28, search+ 21, sense motive+ 18, spot+19
*Feats:* dodge, mobility, spring attack, power attack, cleave, great cleave , martial weapon proficiency (great scythe),  weapon focus (great scythe), weapon specialization (great scythe)
*Environment:* Hell or anywhere
*Organization:* solitary or group( 1 Hell Vanguard and 10 prides )
*CR:* 20
*Treasure:* nothing
*Alignment:* CE
*Advancement:*28-50(large)
*Level adjustment:* -

_A dark mist forms in front of you. Soon, you see a scythe with a purple blade, twirling in the darkness. Upon closer inspection you see the creature that is wielding the scythe. It appears as a gaunt demonic figure with gray - white skin wrapped  tightly against its bones, giving it a skeletal look. This is a Hell Vanguard._

Hell Vanguards are the reapers of Hell. They travel the planes searching for good and evils souls alike. Whichever ones they find are forever damned. They have been known to use these souls to make their scythes stronger. That’s why their blades appear like they are made of screaming faces. If a Hell Vanguard encounters a powerful creature, it will do whatever it takes to steal its soul. For the souls that are not used to power its scythe, they are sent straight to Hell.

Hell Vanguards stand 12ft. tall and can weigh up to 100 pounds.

*combat:* Hell Vanguards love to sit back and watch their minions attack its foes. However, if its minions do not prove they are up for the task, that’s when they make their move. They use temporal strike to their heart’s content until their foe is dead. If It doesn’t employ its special ability, it will resort to using its unholy scythe to dispatch its foes.

*Temporal Strike(ex):* Hell Vanguards can teleport at will and attack its foe while their backs are turned. This special ability has 2 variations. 
-	The first is that it will disappear, then reappear behind its prey, charging forth and whirling its scythe. This attack is quick and damages the victim as if it were caught flat-footed. Reflex save(15 + ½ HD + dex bonus) halves the damage and you are not caught flat- footed.
-	The second variation is that it will disappear and reappear under its chosen target. It then launches upward whirling its scythe, catching the target flat-footed. It also launches them (10 + 2 x str bonus (round to the nearest 5th number)) ft into the air. When they hit the ground they take damage depending on how far the fell. Reflex save(15 + ½ HD + dex bonus) halves the damage, you are not caught flat- footed, and you are not launched into the air.

*Hell Vanguards can use this ability every 1d4 rounds. And they reappear up to 10 ft away from its target in any direction. When they reappear they twirl their scythes and let out a disturbing groan, as if to taunt its victim. This provokes an attack of opportunity.

*Shroud(ex):* The Hell Vanguard are always surrounded in a shroud of darkness which looks like a dark cloak. This gives them a + 10 concealment bonus. As they grow stronger, so does their shroud. For every 5 HD after 20th level they gain an extra 1 point to their original bouns.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 2, 2007)

added 8/1/07

*Pride ( medium outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 3d8 +3 (27)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 15ft. 
*AC: * 20( 10 + 1 dex +9 natural)
*BAB/ Grapple: * +5/+8
*Attack: * +1_ keen scythe_ + 9 melee (1d6 +3/17-20/x4)
*Full attack:* +1 _keen scythe _+ 9/+4 melee (1d6 +3/17-20/x4)
*Space/reach:* 5ft/5ft 
*Special qualities:* darkvision 60ft
*Saves:* fort+8, ref+5, will+2
*Abilities:* str 17 dex12  con13 int6  wis5 cha6
*Skills:* listen+10, move silently+12, search+8, spot6
*Feats:* power attack
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* group(15-30 pride)
*CR:* 1
*Treasure:* nothing
*Alignment:* CE
*Advancement:* 6-12(medium)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A  dark-hooded skeletal figure lumbers towards  you with its rusty scythe gripped in both of its bony hands. It closes in on you, and raises its scythe to attack._

Prides are among the weakest of the devils of Hell. In Hell they govern souls of those sent to Hell for the sin of pride. They use scythes to dispatch foes.

They stand 6 ft tall and weigh up to 50 pounds.

*Combat:* Pride are slow to act, usually making only one or two power attacks before dying. In great numbers they pose a greater danger, but can still be easily dispatched.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Devil  Hearts.*

Not many know of their origin. The devil hearts have been around for ages. One thing is for sure; they are a great addition in any half-devil’s repertoire. These gems boost the power of one’s DT (Devil Trigger). They are divided into 3 groups, support, energy, and combat. These powers are automatically activated when, and only, in DT mode. Only one devil heart from each category can be equipped, meaning you can have up to three active at the same time.

*Combat*
These devil hearts boost the prowess of the half-devil in combat by enabling them to deal extra damage.

*Chrono-* This gem is a white color. It grants the wielder two extra attacks without a penalty.

*Offense-* This gem is a magenta color. Its bonuses include: a + 6 Strength bonus and a + 10 BAB bonus.

**Dread-* This gem is a gray color. While active, the first creature you hit, while Dting,  is treated as if your weapon was a dread weapon against the type. For example: if you hit an evil outsider, then you’ll deal an extra 3d6 points of damage to all evil outsiders for the remainder of the DT. 

*Energy*
These devil hearts grants the half-devil the ability to deal energy damage.

*Electric-* This gem cackles with electricity. You now deal an extra 2d6 points of electric damage when attacking.

*Fire-* This is filled with a raging fire. You now deal an extra 2d6 points of fire damage when attacking.

*Ice-* This is filled with a raging blizzard. You now deal an extra 2d6 points of cold damage when attacking.

**Dark- *This gem is filled with dark energy. You now deal an extra 2d6 points of unholy damage when attacking.

**Hellfire-* This gem is filled with dark fire.  You now deal an extra 2d6 points of hellfire damage when attacking. This damage ignores fire resistance and immunity.


**Light- *This gem glows a bright light. You now deal an extra 2d6 points of holy damage when attacking.

*Support*
These devil hearts boost the half-devil’s defensive capabilities and provide extra bonuses.

*Aerial- *This crescent-shaped gem is a blue-green color. The wielder can now fly at 2 times its land speed. If the wielder already has a fly speed, they gain an extra 30ft to it. 

*Aqua-* This crescent-shaped gem is a sea green color. The wielder can now swim at 2 times its land speed and breathe underwater. If the wielder already has a swim speed, they gain an extra 30ft to it.

*Quick- *This crescent-shaped gem is a magenta color. The wielder’s speed is doubled. They also gain a +4 bonus to Reflex saves and Dexterity.

**Defense-* This gem is a silver color. The wielder gains DR10/-.

**Longevity-* This gem is a golden color. The wielder’s DT duration is doubled.

** These gems are my creation, therefore they are new additions to the original gems.*


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 5, 2007)

*added 8/4/07*

*Orangguerra (Huge outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 25d8 + 250 (450hp)
*Initiative:* +8 (+ 4 improved initiative)
*Speed:* 40ft.
*AC: * (+ 4 Dex, + 26 natural, - 2 size) touch 12 , flat-footed 34
*BAB/ Grapple: *+23/+ 49
*Attack: *  1 slam + 46 melee (2d8 + 30), 1 bite + 38 melee (3d8 +14)
*Full attack:*  2 slams + 46 melee (2d8 + 30), 1 bite + 38 melee (3d8 +14)
*Space/reach:* 15ft./15ft.
*Special attacks:* Pound, Sonic Blast, Spinning Slam, Strangle
*Special qualities:* Darkvision 120 ft., DR20/ epic and good, SR34
*Saves:* Fort +34, Ref +22, Will +20
*Abilities:* Str 40,  Dex 19,  Con 30, Int 13,  Wis 13, Cha 16,
*Skills:* Climb +28, Intimidate +22, Jump +28, Listen +20, Search +24, Spot +25, Tumble +18, 
*Feats:* Acrobatic, Cleave, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved  BullRush, Improved Initiative, Improved Overrun, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* Solitary (unique)
*CR:* 23
*Treasure:* triple standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 26-56HD (huge)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A massive, hulking creature approaches you, shoving its minions out of its way. It appears as a demonic orangutan-like creature with 4 glowing green eyes. Its arms are powerfully muscled and covered in bloody, orange hair. Its fangs are massive and capable of crushing bones. This is the “Terrible Orangguerra”._

This creature spawned from the darkest reaches of hell. It is a one of a kind devil. It tends to bully its minions in order for them to do his bidding.

It stands 20 ft. tall and weighs 5 tons.

*Combat:* The Orangguera charges at its target like a predator on the hunt. It starts off by slamming its foes with its massive hands. For those too far to reach, the Orangguerra uses its Sonic Blast or Spinning slam abilities to deal with them.

*Pound(Ex):* The Orangguerra raises its fists into the air and slams them, with full force, unto its target. It deals 2 times the normal slam damage. This ability can be used once each round, and counts as a standard action.

*Skills(Ex):*The Orangguerra gains a + 10 racial bonus on Jump, Search, and Spot skills.

*Sonic Blast(Su): *The Orangguerra opens its fanged maw and unleashes a ball of contained sonic energy at its target. It deals 25d8 points of sonic damage. Reflex save DC (33) negates. This ball is 10ft. in diameter and travels in a 200ft. line.

*Spinning Slam(Ex):* The Orangguerra curls up into a ball and launches itself at its target. This ability deals normal slam damage, but can reach anything within 30ft. Reflex save DC (33) negates.

*Strangle(Ex):* On a successful grapple check, the Orangguerra strangles its victim. It deals 6d8 + Strength bonus, points of damage.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Demonchorus (small outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 5d8 + 5 (45hp)
*Initiative:* +8 ( +4 improved initiative)
*Speed:* fly 60ft.(perfect)
*AC: * 23 (+ 4 Dex, + 8 natural, + 1 size) touch 15, flat-footed 19
*BAB/ Grapple: *+6/+1
*Attack: * N/A
*Full attack:* N/A
*Space/reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Glyph Blast
*Special qualities:* Darkvision 60ft., SR15
*Saves:* Fort + 5, Ref + 6, Will + 3
*Abilities:* Str 8,  Dex 18,  Con 12, Int 8,  Wis 7, Cha 7,
*Skills:* Concentration + 12, Escape Artist +8, 
*Feats:* lightning reflexes
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* group (5-10 Demonchoruses)
*CR:* 4
*Treasure:* nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 6-10HD(small)
*Level adjustment:* –

_You hear a demonic child’s laughter behind you. You turn to see an obsidian stone statue in the shape of a baby. Its small wings keep it afloat. From the cracks of its skin you see blue flames._

The Demonchorus are actually fallen cheribum. These demons work for devils and other evil beings as scouts and spies. If they are ever caught, they’ll fly away in terror, only to return and continue spying.
They are 2 ½ ft. tall and weigh 15 pounds.


*Combat:* Demonchoruses fly around the battlefield at all times. They avoid getting too close to their target, in fear of getting killed. Instead they stay at least 10ft. away and attack with their Glyph Blasts. While waiting to use this ability again, they fly around the battlefield.

*Glyph Blast (Su):* This special ability forms a glyph around its target and explodes, damaging them. Reflex save DC(13) negates. If hit the target must succeed a Fortitude save DC(13) or be stunned for 1 round. The Demonchorus must then wait 1d4 rounds before using this ability again


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Any suggestions are welcomed.*


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 6, 2007)

*added 8/6/07*

*Auromancer(medium outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 6d8 + 6 (54hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30ft.(cannot run)
*AC: * 21(4 + Dex, +7 natural) touch 14, flat-footed 17
*BAB/ Grapple: *+6/+5
*Attack: * staff + 5 melee (1d4+1) 
*Full attack:* staff + 5 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/reach:*5 ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Ice spikes
*Special qualities:* darkvision 60ft., SR16, teleport
*Saves:* Fort + 8, Ref + 5, Will + 7 
*Abilities:* Str 8,  Dex 19,  Con 13, Int 20,  Wis 21, Cha 18
*Skills:* Bluff +9, Concentration +9, Escape Artist +8, Knowledge(arcana) +8, Listen +, Move Silently +5, Spellcraft +8, 
*Feats:* Combat casting, Dodge, Mobility
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* group(5-10 Auromancer) or (3 Auromancer, 3 Brontomancer, and 3 Pyromancer)
*CR:* 5
*Treasure:* nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 7-15HD(medium) 
*Level adjustment:* –

_A hooded figure appears before you. It raises its staff and launches spikes of ice at you._

Auromancers are evil demonic magicians. They specialize in ice magic.

They stand 6ft. tall and weigh 50 pounds.

*Combat:*The auromancer, like all mancers, tend to use their spell and teleport away from the first sign of danger.

*Ice spikes(Su):* Auromancers can launch spikes of ice from their staff, which follows the closest target, dealing 8d6 points of cold damage. Reflex save DC(17) halves damage. They must wait 1d4 rounds before using it again.

*Skills:*Auromancers receive a + 4 conditional bonus when using their Ice Spikes ability.

*Teleport(Ex):*Auromancers can _teleport _ as if they were a 13th level caster.

*Brontomancer(medium outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 6d8 + 6 (54hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30ft.(cannot run)
*AC: * 21(4 + Dex, +7 natural) touch 14, flat-footed 17
*BAB/ Grapple: *+6/+5
*Attack: * staff + 5 melee (1d4+1) 
*Full attack:* staff + 5 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/reach:*5 ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Lightning Bolt
*Special qualities:* darkvision 60ft., SR16, teleport
*Saves:* Fort + 8, Ref + 5, Will + 7 
*Abilities:* Str 8,  Dex 19,  Con 13, Int 20,  Wis 21, Cha 18
*Skills:* Bluff +9, Concentration +9, Escape Artist +8, Knowledge(arcana) +8, Listen +, Move Silently +5, Spellcraft +8, 
*Feats:* Combat casting, Dodge, Mobility
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* group(5-10 Brontomancer) or (3 Auromancer, 3 Brontomancer, and 3 Pyromancer)
*CR:* 5
*Treasure:* nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 7-15HD(medium)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A hooded figure appears before you. It raises its staff and brings down a bolt of lightning upon you._

Brontomancers are evil demonic magicians. They specialize in lightning magic.

They stand 6ft. tall and weigh 50 pounds.

*Combat:* The brontomaner, like all mancers, tend to use their spell and teleport away from the first sign of danger.

*Lightning Bolt(Su):* Brontomancers can rain down lightning bolts upon their target if they are within 90ft. of it, dealing 10d6 points of electric damage. Reflex save DC(17) halves damage. They must wait 1d4 rounds before using it again.

*Skills:* Brontomancers receive a + 4 conditional bonus when using their Lightning Bolt ability.

*Teleport(Ex):* Brontomancers can _teleport _ as if they were a 13th level caster.

*Pyromancer(medium outsider, chaotic, evil)*
*HD:* 6d8 + 6 (54hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* 30ft.(cannot run)
*AC: * 21(4 + Dex, +7 natural) touch 14, flat-footed 17
*BAB/ Grapple: *+6/+5
*Attack: * staff + 5 melee (1d4+1) 
*Full attack:* staff + 5 melee (1d4+1)
*Space/reach:*5 ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Flamethrower
*Special qualities:* darkvision 60ft., SR16, teleport
*Saves:* Fort + 8, Ref + 5, Will + 7 
*Abilities:* Str 8,  Dex 19,  Con 13, Int 20,  Wis 21, Cha 18
*Skills:* Bluff +9, Concentration +9, Escape Artist +8, Knowledge(arcana) +8, Listen +, Move Silently +5, Spellcraft +8, 
*Feats:* Combat casting, Dodge, Mobility
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* group(5-10 Pyromancer) or (3 Auromancer, 3 Brontomancer, and 3 Pyromancer)
*CR:* 5
*Treasure:* nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 7-15HD(medium)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A hooded figure appears before you. It raises its staff and launches fire at you._

Pyromancers are evil demonic magicians. They specialize in fire magic.

They stand 6ft. tall and weigh 50 pounds.

*Combat:* The pyromacer, like all mancers, tend to use their spell and teleport away from the first sign of danger.

*Flamethrower(Su):* Pyromancers can shoot fire at anyone within 30ft., dealing 10d6 points of fire damage. Reflex save DC(17) halves damage. They must wait 1d4 rounds before using it again.

*Skills:*Pyromancers receive a + 4 conditional bonus when using their Flamethrower ability.

*Teleport(Ex):* Pyromancers can _teleport _ as if they were a 13th level caster.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 8, 2007)

*added 8/8/07
I would like to hear some feedback for this character.*

*Dante (medium outsider, chaotic, good)* *(Rebellion / Swordmaster)*
*HD:* 36d8 + 360 (562 hp)
*Initiative:* +19 (+8 superior initiative)
*Speed:* 120ft. (24 squares)
*AC: * 56( +4 deflection,+11 Dex, +2 insight, +29 natural, +0 size) touch 27, flat-footed 45
*BAB/Grapple: *+36/+49
*Attack: * + 7  _keen, mighty cleaving,_ Large Greatsword +67 melee (3d6 + 45/17-20/x2), +1 _speed_ Handgun* (Ebony) +47 ranged (1d8+39/20/x2),  +1 _speed_ Handgun* (Ivory) +47 ranged (1d8+39/20/x2)
*Full attack:* + 7 _keen, mighty cleaving,_ Large Greatsword +67/+62/+57/+52 melee (3d6 + 45/17-20/x2), +1 _speed_ Handgun* (Ebony) +47/+42/+37/+32/+27 ranged (1d8+39/20/x2), +1 _speed_ Handgun* (Ivory) +47/ +42/+37/+32/+27 ranged (1d8+39/20/x2)
*Space/reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Devil Trigger Flux, Drive, Helm Breaker, High Time, Million Strike, Stinger 
*Special qualities:* Air Hike, Darkvision 60ft., Devil Trigger, DR 20/ magic and evil, Low-light vision, Roll, Swordmaster
*Saves:* Fort +32, Ref +33, Will +23
*Abilities:* Str 36,  Dex 33,  Con 30, Int 15,  Wis 16, Cha 18,
*Skills:* Balance +46, Bluff +26, Concentration +30, Escape Artist +50, Heal +38,  Intimidate +26, Jump +52, Listen +38, Search +24, Sense Motive +38, Spot +38, Swim +31, Tumble +50
*Feats:* Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Greater Two-Weapon Fighting, Greater Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Greater Weapon Specialization (Greatsword), Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Point Blank Shot,  Power Attack, Rapid Shot, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Weapon Specialization (Greatsword), Whirlwind Attack
*Epic Feats:* Dire Charge, Epic Weapon Focus (Greatsword), Epic Weapon Specialization (Greatsword), Improved Whirlwind Attack, Infinite Deflection, Legendary Leaper, Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting, Superior Initiative
*Environment:* Mortal Coil
*Organization:* Solitary(unique)
*CR:* Pretty damn high
*Treasure:* Triple Standard
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Handgun- cost:10gp, Dmg(M):1d8, critical x2, range: 300ft., weight:3lbs., type: piercing

_You see a man with white hair and blue eyes. He wears a red trench coat over a red vest, with a tight black undershirt. His trench coat sleeves are rolled up. He also wears tight red leather pants. In his gun holsters you see a black and a white handgun. On his back is a demonic-looking sword, which is mysteriously set in place as if it were in an invisible sheath._

Dante is the half-devil son of the Legendary Dark Knight Sparda. Dante works as a mercenary, exterminating demons for little or no money. He is a master of weapons, able to master any weapon as soon as he gets a hold of it. He uses Devil Arms to slay demons. Often Devil Triggering to speed things up.

*Combat:* Dante fights with speed, grace, and power. He usually enters melee combat with all his enemies, using his massive greatsword, Rebellion. For those out of reach, he uses Ebony & Ivory, his two handguns. If things get tough, Dante will rely on his Devil Trigger.

*Devil Trigger (Su):* Dante can unleash his inner devilish heritage to increase his abilities. He changes appearance, depending on the Devil Arm he is wielding, and gains the following bonuses: +6 to Strength, +4 Dexterity, +2 to Constitution, and fast healing 20.
This form lasts for 3 rounds + 1 round for every Purple Orb Dante has consumed. These “rounds” actually represent Devil Trigger Runes. In order to fill a rune(s) Dante must either make a full attack, get damaged, or consume a Devil Star. It takes 30 points for a rune to be filled. Thus, however many points of damage inflicted on Dante are also converted to rune points. Example: If a creature deals 20 points of damage to Dante, then the rune will need 10 more points before it is full. This is a free action.
*Note- Dante can use this ability whenever he has 3 or more full runes.

*Devil Trigger Flux (Su):* Dante can charge up his Devil Trigger and make it deal damage upon transformation. This ability causes an explosion of pure energy that reaches out in a 10ft. radius. It deals 1d8 points of damage. For every charged rune it deals an extra 1d8 points of damage. This damage does not have a type. Upon transformation, every charged rune is lost. Example: If Dante has 10 full runes and he charges 6 runes, then he’ll only have 4 runes left while in Devil Trigger. As Dante grows in power, he can charge considerably faster. At 20th level Dante can charge 2 runes per round. While charging Dante cannot attack, he can only move. This ability also leaves Dante wide open, granting his enemies an Attack of Opportunity against him. If hit, Dante must make a Fortitude save DC (10 + damage received + monster’s Str modifier) to maintain this charge. If he fails the save, his charge is cancelled and any charged rune is lost. This is a standard action.

*Possessions:*
*Ebony & Ivory:* Dante himself crafted These twin pistols. They were made of spirits, therefore they never need reloading.

*Rebellion:* This is a + 7 keen, mighty cleaving, Large Greatsword, given to Dante, by Sparda, as a memento. It grants Dante various abilities.

*Devil Trigger (Rebellion)(Su):* Aside from the bonuses of Dante’s Devil Trigger, Rebellion provides an extra bonus. While in Devil Trigger mode, Dante deals damage as if Rebellion had an extra +5 enhancement bonus.

*Rebellion abilities (Ex):* While wielding Rebellion, Dante gains special abilities.

*Air Hike (Ex):* Dante jumps into the air and a glowing platform forms beneath him, allowing him to jump twice.

*Drive (Ex):* Dante charges up the Rebellion with his energy and unleashes a wave of energy that travels in a straight line towards his target. This ability deals damage equal to 
highest attack + HD + Str modifier. Reflex save DC (44) no damage. This ability takes 1 round to charge and provokes an Attack of Opportunity. If hit, Dante must make a Fortitude save DC (10 + damage received + monster’s Str modifier) to maintain this charge. Also while charging, Dante can move at half his speed. This is a standard action.

*Helm Breaker (Ex):* Dante jumps into the air and comes crashing down, with the Rebellion, upon his target’s head. This ability deals damage equal to highest attack + jump distance + 1d6 points of damage per 3 HD (3d6 max). must make a Fortitude save DC (41) or be stunned for 1 round. This ability is Str based. This is a standard action.

*High Time (Ex):* Dante swings the Rebellion in an upward motion launching his target into the air. This ability deals damage equal to highest attack + 3d8 points of damage.
It can launch foes of Large or smaller size, 10ft. into the air. For targets of Huge or greater size, they must make a Fortitude save DC (41) or be stunned for 1 round. This ability is Str based. This is a standard action.

*Million Strike (Ex):* Dante jabs with his sword so many times that if gives off the illusion of a million strikes. Dante attacks 15 times receiving only a –3 penalty to attacks. The target must make a Fortitude save DC (39) or be stunned for 1 round. This ability is Dex based. This is a standard action.

*Stinger (Ex):* Dante dashes forward, in a straight line, 15ft. with his sword and “stings” his foe, dealing damage equal to highest attack damage + 1d8 points of damage per 2 HD (5d8 max). This ability can knock-back a target 10ft., if it is of Large size or below. For targets of Huge or greater size, they must make a Fortitude save DC (41) or be stunned for 1 round. This ability is Str based. This is a standard action.


*Swordmaster (Rebellion)(Ex):* While using this style, Dante shows his true skill with the Rebellion, thus developing new abilities.

*Aerial Rave (Ex): *Dante jumps into the air, near his air-borne target, slashing wildly with his sword. Dante may jump up to air-borne creatures and make a full attack. This is a standard action.

*Crazy Dance (Ex):* Following the Dance Macabre, Dante spins around his sword, as if it were a pole, kicking his foes, then ending with a devastating slash saying, “ Down and Out!” Dante can make a Concentration check 25 to focus himself and attack immediately after using his Dance Macabre ability. He attacks an extra 4 times. The first 3 attacks deal regular damage starting at +67 and hits all foes around Dante . The last attack deals damage as if it were a Power Attack, adding  his BAB to his highest attack and damage all foes in front of Dante. This is a standard action.

*Dance Macabre (Ex):* Dante slashes his foe numerous times, in a stylish combo.Dante attacks 6 times with a –3 penalty to the damage. This is a standard action.

*Prop Shredder (Ex):*Dante spins his sword and makes a full attack using his 2 x his Dex bonus, instead of his Str bonus. This is a standard action.

*Sword Pierce (Ex):* Dante throws his sword at his foe, impaling them with it. Dante throws his sword up to 30 ft. at a chosen target . Reflex save DC (39) negates. If the target fails their save then, they are impaled by the sword. The sword is impaled in the target for 5 rounds, dealing 3d6 points of damage per round. Dante can call the sword back at anytime. This ability is Dex based. This is a standard action.

*Roll (Ex):* Dante can roll left or right 10ft., in order to dodge attacks. He gains a +6 bonus on any Reflex saves. This is a  move action.

*Swordmaster Style (Ex):* Dante further expands on his weapons’ abilities by creating some of his own. This style has 3 levels.

*Level 1* is reached during (1-10HD) and Dante gains the following bonuses:
He gains Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization, with any weapon he is wielding, as bonus feats. He also gains the Improved Two-Weapon Fighting feat as a bonus feat.

*Level 2* is reached during (11-20HD) and Dante gains the following bonuses:
He gains Greater Weapon Focus and Greater Weapon Specialization, with any weapon he is wielding, as bonus feats. He also gains the Greater Two-Weapon Fighting feat as a bonus feat.

*Level 3* is reached during (21-30HD) and Dante gains the following bonuses:
He gains Epic Weapon Focus and Epic Weapon Specialization, with any weapon he is wielding, as bonus feats. He also gains the Perfect Two-Weapon Fighting feat as a bonus feat.


*Weapon Expert (Ex):* Dante is proficient with exotic, martial, and simple weapons. He also gains the Two-Weapon Fighting feat as a bonus feat.


----------



## RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 (Aug 10, 2007)

*The Msira*


*Msira (small outsider, chaotic, evil, extraplanar)*
*HD:* 3d8 + 3 (16hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 30ft.
*AC: *16 ( +3 Dex, + 2natural, +1 size) touch14 , flat-footed13
*BAB/ Grapple: *+3/+0
*Attack: * claw +5 melee (1d3+1), or bite +4(1d3 + 1)
*Full attack:* 2 claws +5 melee (1d3+1), and 1 bite +4(1d3)
*Space/reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:*Acidic Spit, Spiderwalk, Spinning Claw
*Special qualities:* Darkvision 60ft.
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +8, Will +0
*Abilities:* Str 12,  Dex 17,  Con 12, Int 3,  Wis 4, Cha 5
*Skills:* Balance +6, Climb +7, Hide +13, Jump +7, Tumble +6 
*Feats:* Lightning Reflexes, Improved Initiative
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* Group (10-30 Msira) or (15 Msira & 15 other “Msira”)
*CR:* 3 
*Treasure:* Nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 4-6HD (medium)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A demonic dark-blue creature approaches you. It looks like a demonic, emaciated  monkey. Its eyes are big and glow red. Harmless black flames occasionally erupt from the cracks of its skin._

Msira look timid, but they are far from that. They are savage and greedy creatures.

They stand 3ft. tall and weigh 20 pounds.

*Combat:* Like all “Msira”, these swarm their foes, in great numbers, biting and clawing away at their victim until there’s nothing left. They sometimes, not often, spit acid. They also love use their Spiderwalk ability to hide from their victims and then lash out with a Spinning Claw, as their victim gets close.

*Acidic Spit (Ex):* Msira can spit purple acid at their foes. This ability has a range of 10ft. It deals 4d4 points of acid damage. Reflex save DC(12) half damage. If hit, the target must then make a Fortitude save DC(12) or be poisoned for 1 round. The initial damage is 1d4 Con damage, while the secondary damage is 1d4 Con damage. This ability is Con based.

*Spiderwalk(Ex):* The Msira can climb walls as the _Spider Climb_ spell cast by a 3th level caster.

*Spinning Claw(Ex):* The Msira can launch itself at its foe, in the form of a ball. This ability has a range of 30ft. and deals normal damage. Reflex save DC(14) no damage. This ability is Dex based.

*Homromsira (small outsider, chaotic, evil, extraplanar, fire) *
*HD:* 6d8 + 12 (39hp)
*Initiative:* +8
*Speed:* 30ft.
*AC: * 19(+ 4 Dex, + 4 natural, + 1 size) touch 15, flat-footed15
*BAB/ Grapple: *+6/+4
*Attack: * claw +9 + 1d6 fire damage melee (1d3 + 2 + 2d6 fire damage), or bite+4 + 1d6 fire damage melee (1d3 + 1 + 2d6 fire damage)
*Full attack:* 2 claws +9 + 1d6 fire damage melee (1d3 + 2 + 2d6 fire damage), and 1bite+4 + 1d6 fire damage melee (1d3 + 1 + 2d6 fire damage)	
*Space/reach:*5ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Flaming Acid, Spiderwalk, Spinning Claw
*Special qualities:* Darkvision 60ft., fire immunity
*Saves:* Fort +7, Ref +11, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 14,  Dex 18,  Con 15, Int 3,  Wis 4, Cha 5
*Skills:* Balance +13, Climb +11, Hide +13, Jump +11, Tumble +8
*Feats:* Lightning Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Dodge
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* Group (10-30 Homromsira) or (10 Homromsira & 20 other “Msira”)
*CR:* 5
*Treasure:* Nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 7-12HD(small)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A demonic monkey-like creature, with magma-like skin, stands before you. Harmless 
flames cover its  body._

The Flaming “Msira”, as some call it, represents the burning desire its victims once had.

They stand 3ft. tall and weigh 30 pounds.

*Combat:* Like all “Msira”, these swarm their foes, in great numbers, biting and clawing away at their victim until there’s nothing left. They sometimes, not often, spit acid. They also love use their Spiderwalk ability to hide from their victims and then lash out with a Spinning Claw, as their victim gets close.

*Flaming Acid(Ex):* Homromsira can spit flaming orange acid at their foes. This ability has a range of 10ft. It deals 4d4 points of acid damage + 2d6 points of fire damage. Reflex save DC(15) half damage. This ability is Con based.

*Spiderwalk(Ex):* The Homromsira can climb walls as the _Spider Climb_ spell cast by a 6th level caster.

*Spinning Claw(Ex):* The Homromsira can launch itself at its foe, in the form of a ball. This ability has a range of 30ft. and deals normal damage. Reflex save DC(17) no damage. This ability is Dex based.

*Gbusmsira (small outsider, chaotic, evil, extraplanar )*
*HD:* 8d8 + 16 (52 hp)
*Initiative:* +8
*Speed:* 30ft.
*AC: * 21(+ 4 Dex, + 6 natural, + 1 size) touch 15, flat-footed17
*BAB/ Grapple: *+8/+7
*Attack: * claw +12 + poison melee (1d3 + 3 + poison), or bite +7 + poison melee (1d3 + 1 + poison)
*Full attack:* 2 claws +12 + poison melee (1d3 + 3 + poison), and 1 bite +7 + poison melee (1d3 + 1 + poison)
*Space/reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Spiderwalk, Spinning Claw , Venom
*Special qualities:* Darkvision 60ft., immune to poison
*Saves:* Fort +8, Ref +10, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 16,  Dex 19,  Con 15, Int 3,  Wis 4, Cha 5
*Skills:* Balance +12, Climb +12, Hide +19, Jump +14, Tumble +8 
*Feats:* Lightning Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Dodge
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* Group (15-20 Gbusmsira) or (15 Gbusmsira & 15 other “Msira”)
*CR:* 6
*Treasure:* Nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 9-16HD(small)
*Level adjustment:* –

_A demonic monkey-like creature, with dark-blue skin, stands before you. It glares at you with its saucer-like white eyes.._

The “Msira” of Venom. Gbusmsira look similar to Msira, except they aren’t covered in flames, and have white eyes. These “Msira” spit a potent venom and their claws are poisonous. They are the personification of poison.

They stand 3 ½ ft. tall and weigh 35 pounds. 

*Combat:* Like all “Msira”, these swarm their foes, in great numbers, biting and clawing away at their victim until there’s nothing left. They sometimes, not often, spit acid. They also love use their Spiderwalk ability to hide from their victims and then lash out with a Spinning Claw, as their victim gets close.

*Spiderwalk(Ex):* The Homromsira can climb walls as the _Spider Climb_ spell cast by a 8th level caster.

*Spinning Claw(Ex):* The Gbusmsira can launch itself at its foe, in the form of a ball. This ability has a range of 30ft. and deals normal damage. Reflex save DC(18) no damage. This ability is Dex based.

*Venom(Ex):* Gbusmsira can spit purple acid at their foes. This acid is more potent than a Msira’s.This ability has a range of 10ft. It deals 4d8 points of acid damage. Reflex save DC(16) half damage. If hit, the target must then make a Fortitude save DC(16) or be poisoned for 1 round. The initial damage is 1d4 Con damage, while the secondary damage is 1d4 Con damage. This ability is Con based.

*Jomothumsira (small outsider, chaotic, evil, extraplanar) *
*HD:*10d8 + 30 (75hp)
*Initiative:* +10
*Speed:* 30ft.
*AC: * 22( +6 Dex, + 5 natural,  + 1 size) touch 17, flat-footed 16
*BAB/ Grapple: *+10/+10 
*Attack: * claw +15 + 2d6 unholy damage melee (1d3 + 4 + 2d6 unholy damage), or bite +10 + 2d6 unholy damage melee (1d3 + 2 + 2d6 unholy damage)
*Full attack:* 2 claws +15 + 2d6 unholy damage melee (1d3 + 4 + 2d6 unholy damage), or 1 bite +10 + 2d6 unholy damage melee (1d3 + 2 + 2d6 unholy damage)
*Space/reach:* 5ft./5ft.
*Special attacks:* Dark Acid, Spiderwalk, Spinning Claw
*Special qualities:* Darkvision 60ft.
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +14, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 18,  Dex 22,  Con 16, Int 4,  Wis 5, Cha 5,
*Skills:* Balance +18, Climb +16, Hide +22, Jump +16, Tumble +18
*Feats:* Lightning Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Dodge, Mobility
*Environment:* Hell
*Organization:* Group(5-15 Jomothumsira) or (10 Jomothumsira & 20 other “Msira”)
*CR:* 8
*Treasure:* Nothing
*Alignment:* Chaotic Evil
*Advancement:* 10-18HD(small)
*Level adjustment:* -

_A demonic monkey-like creature, with black skin, stands before you. Harmless black and blue flames cover its body._

Jomothusmsira are the strongest of the “Msira”. They are also the most evil. Its claws and teeth exude dark energy. They are the personification of darkness and evil.

They stand 4ft. tall and weigh 40 pounds.

*Combat:* Like all “Msira”, these swarm their foes, in great numbers, biting and clawing away at their victim until there’s nothing left. They sometimes, not often, spit acid. They also love use their Spiderwalk ability to hide from their victims and then lash out with a Spinning Claw, as their victim gets close.

*Dark Acid(Ex):* Jomothumsira can spit black acid at their foes. This ability has a range of 10ft. It deals 4d4 points of acid damage + 2d6 unholy damage. Reflex save DC( 18 ) half damage. If hit, the target must then make a Fortitude save DC( 18 ) or be poisoned for 1 round. The initial damage is 1d4 Con damage, while the secondary damage is 1d4 Con damage. This ability is Con based.

*Spiderwalk(Ex):* The Jomothumsira can climb walls as the _Spider Climb_ spell cast by a 10th level caster.

*Spinning Claw(Ex):* The Jomothusmsira can launch itself at its foe, in the form of a ball. This ability has a range of 30ft. and deals normal damage. Reflex save DC(21) no damage. This ability is Dex based.


----------



## OuttaMyGourd94 (Jan 2, 2018)

Idea for another demon arm, for those that remember it the Lucifer from DMC4 (magic summon remote explosive sword device)


----------



## Gray Blackhelm (Mar 3, 2018)

For the Abilities of the Devil Arms, I think you should treat them as Cantrips, used by the weapon in concert with the player rather than activated by the player. Maybe something to think about.


----------



## Xionus (Feb 2, 2022)

RAGNAROKISCOMING2007 said:


> Newly added. 7/24/07
> 
> *The Fallen (large outsider, neutral, evil)
> HD:* 19d8 + 133 (285)
> ...



The Fallen from DMC 3 aren't actual angels, they just pose as angels, it should also be noted that there are no true angels in DMC as there is no heaven, as stated by Director Hideaki Itsuno in an interview when he was asked is it was possible to see a Bayonetta/DMC crossover game, he stated it wasn't possible the prime reason being there is no heaven or Angels in DMC but there is in Bayonetta. I hope this information helps.


----------

